
Awesome HTML5 Game - Take That Flash - solipsist
http://www.crajsh.com/
======
p0nce
Hi, developer here.

Here is my comment on reddit where it was posted with a similar headline:
<http://bit.ly/hBlEEH>

And here is how to make your Javascript game fast: <http://bit.ly/fp9q2u>
(more to come)

~~~
ximeng
Unshortened

[http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/f2tjw/my_friend...](http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/f2tjw/my_friend_just_wrote_the_fastest_html5_game_take/c1cvuds)

[http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/f2tjw/my_friend...](http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/f2tjw/my_friend_just_wrote_the_fastest_html5_game_take/c1cw605)

------
pedrokost
The game reminds me of Kurves, and is also similar to the racing game in the
Tron movie. Maybe the inspiration comes from Tron?

Anyways, the Kurves game (<http://flashkurve.com/>) has a similar concept, it
is maybe less complex, but much more addictive.

On a gameplay side, I prefer the Kurves game. It is a bit slower, also is
heavy multiplayer, but is more addictive and fun to play.

On a technical side, they are both nice. The Kurves game is made in Flash and
works as expected, and the HTML5 game is also awesome from the technical side.
I may be wrong, but I think that it is still quite easier to develop in Flash
than JS.

JS+HTML5 seems to be ready to _compete_ with flash also on basic games. I
wonder whether we will see some games with OpenGL compete with the 3D Flash
games (or Shockwave).

~~~
pedrokost
EDIT: Probably using just 2 keys to turn and one to shoot could be better than
using 4 keys. The keyboard gets very clustered when playing with many folks.

~~~
p0nce
That's why the 4 keys are next to each other. You can play with one hand.

------
Sephr
It should explain how to shoot red balls, which is done by pushing the
directional key opposite to the direction you are moving.

------
pacomerh
Cool game, but loved the music track.

~~~
geuis
Same here. I played the game for 5 minutes, got bored and moved on to other
things. However, I left the tab open just to hear the music.

~~~
p0nce
The songs will loop so here is more music by kaneel:
<http://www.mynameiskaneel.com>

~~~
igravious
Can't find the exact track, is it created especially for the game?

~~~
p0nce
The game tracks are unreleased material and were not created for the game, can
be found on <http://soundcloud.com/kaneel>

~~~
kaneel
Actually, you can listen to track 1 and 2 (rame à l'envers and les maux
oubliés) and only download track 2. Track 1 and track 3 will be a part of an
upcoming album later in 2011 if I ever manage to kick my butt to get things
done for good.

Thank you guys a lot for showing interest into my music :)

~~~
pacomerh
Thx man. It would be great if we could work on a track or something for 2011,
I have a few tracks here <http://planktonman.com>

~~~
kaneel
hey why not? It will depend on how it could work together though, me and some
friends often tried to work together but it's a pretty tough work. I suggest
you get my contact email on my website and just drop an email :)

------
underwater
Those have to be some of the most confusing controls I've ever used. A shoot
button which changes depending on direction of travel.

------
ernestipark
Does anyone else find the title of "HTML5" game to be misleading or confusing?
Back when HTML5 was first starting to gain a bit of traction, I didn't
understand how games were possible until I realized it was just HTML5
basically allowing Javascript to do more. Not a big deal, but I find/found it
confusing at first.

~~~
armandososa
I think it makes sense if it uses <canvas> and <audio> which are bot HTML5
elements.

~~~
ernestipark
True, but this whole HTML5 vs. Flash war going on seems to me more like
JS+HTML5 vs Flash.

------
ajl2011
p0nce is doing some nice work here,

I don't understand the whole flash hate fest angle .. I can understand why
folks dislike flash when it comes to media or badly designed webpages .. but
when it comes to game development ( see kongregate for example) it's really a
awesome and mature platform that has a lot of support all around.. personally
I don't care what multinational coportation X thinks about multinational
coportation Ys development platform or their pissing matches

